# GRCA Top Agility Golden Awards 2011 National



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw this on a list I am on and thought it was pretty cool! Baby Gabby might be a future one. Come on GRF Agility Goldens GO FOR IT!!!

---------------------

The 2011 GRCA National Specialty Agility Committee is pleased to announce the Top Agility Golden (T.A.G.) awards to be presented the morning of the GRCA agility trial, Tuesday, September 27, 2011.



To be considered a Top Agility Golden, the dog must demonstrate not only speed but also consistency. Therefore, in order to be eligible for this honor, a Golden retriever must be ranked in the top 50 in both speed points and double q's. To be ranked on one list and not the other excludes your dog from this honor. The following formula will be used in determining the Top Agility Goldens:



1. The top 50 Golden retrievers in speed points and double q's will be determined by downloading the AKC TopDogs in Agility reports from the AKC;

2. These dogs will receive T.A.G. (top agility golden) points based on their individual rankings in speed points and double q's. (i.e., A dog in 3rd place in the national rankings will receive 3 points, 10th place will earn 10 points, etc.);

3. T.A.G. points earned by each dog will be combined;

4. The 20 Golden retrievers with the lowest T.A.G. point total will receive the Top Agility Golden awards.



For example, let's say Goldie is ranked 4th in speed points and 12th in double q's. This dog would receive 4 T.A.G. points for speed and 12 T.A.G. points for consistency for a combined T.A.G. point total of 16. 



Based on current rankings from January to September 25, 2010, 17 of the top 50 Golden retrievers in speed points are ineligible because they do not rank in the top 50 in double q's; conversely, 18 of the top 50 Golden retrievers in double q's do not qualify because they do not rank in the top 50 in speed points.



The qualifying period for this award will extend from September 1, 2010 through July 2011 (rankings from August 2011 could not be included in the rankings as the national specialty is in September and all trial results may not be processed prior to the specialty). However, because of the delay in the approval and finalizing of this award, dogs will earn scores based on their rankings from two time periods within the eleven months: cumulative rankings from September 2010 - December 2010, and January - July 2011. 



The Golden retrievers receiving this award will be honored in a ceremony prior to the start of the 2011 GRCA National Specialty agility trial. Each Top Agility Golden handler will receive a special vinyl decal to commemorate their achievement. To see if your golden is in the running for this award, please visit GRCA 2011 National Specialty. 2011 rankings will be posted starting in December. Current standings from January to September 25, 2010, are now available for viewing.



This recognition is long overdue. Historically Golden retrievers have the highest turnout for agility of any national breed specialty. It is our hope that the 2012 GRCA National Specialty Agility Committee can expand on what we have started and continue to award the versatility of this wonderful breed. 



John Blair 

2011 GRCA National Specialty Agility Chair 



Kathy Rudolph 

2011 GRCA National Specialty T.A.G. Statistician


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I saw this on another group also but it has taken a few times reading it to really get all the details!
Christina
enter


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It is just awesome!!! I love the idea and I hope they continue to do it at future Nationals! Maybe we can get on the list, I noticed Barley is under honorable mention!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Boy I wonder who could be doing said commemorative decal?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Boy I wonder who could be doing said commemorative decal?


 Wild guess, its K9-Design!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

When I first read about this, my thoughts INSTANTLY went to Jessica and Mira! I think you two have the potential to be top goldens.  Of course when Gabby is old enough... watch out!  

I think it sounds like a fun goal for anyone. 

I want a commemorative decal by K9 Design :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ooooh, start an obedience version too! I want to (someday far far in the future) win a decal!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohhh - I do have a few from Southern Berkshire GRC's agility trial last year with my Casey - they are beautiful and my Xterra wears them with pride


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Ohhh - I do have a few from Southern Berkshire GRC's agility trial last year with my Casey - they are beautiful and my Xterra wears them with pride


Me too! I have some very nice decals on my XTerra as well, hope to add another soon!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Boy I wonder who could be doing said commemorative decal?


Wow Congrats! You learn something new about our forum buddies every day..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just reread this thread, and then had to follow the link  

_Major Congratulations_ to you and Barley for your Honorable mention .. what an awesome accomplishment!

Okay, love that fact that your XTerra proudly wears commemorative decals from K9-Design too:




sammydog said:


> It is just awesome!!! I love the idea and I hope they continue to do it at future Nationals! Maybe we can get on the list, I noticed Barley is under honorable mention!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I am very proud of him! He is such a consistent boy! Mira is getting there, but she is still very young!

I love my decals! (Thanks Anney) I have a MACH Barley and a Golden Silhouette.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh wow, I totally missed that link. Congrats Jessica and Barley! That is so awesome! 

I noticed Titan's half-brother is in the honorable mention too, just missed the cut off at number 21.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Oh wow, I totally missed that link. Congrats Jessica and Barley! That is so awesome!
> 
> I noticed Titan's half-brother is in the honorable mention too, just missed the cut off at number 21.


Congrats to Jessica and Barley.. That is so cool.. 
Pat is coming to the NOI for support her Grandpup.. I will be sure to congratulate her too....She is one of those wonderful stud dog owners that has been a great source of information and has always tried to cheer us on. She has not seen him in person since he was in Novice when he was 20 months old.. Should be a great time and we get to meet Jessica too!


----------

